# do you use wrist protection?



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

Just a follow up to my thread about the Level HalPipe gloves, and watching the skinny leather gloves posted recently. 
I feel most people would say: use it at the beginning, then dont when your level improve. 
But dont you think it's always safer to have it?


----------



## BrandonB (Dec 9, 2010)

i use to wear them, but now i dont i guess better safe than sorry but there ridiculously uncomfortable


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Never without. My current gloves have this shim at the top (Burton) and for me it never really gets in the way. Of course I can't bend my wrists back as I could without... But thats the friggen point.

The argument of "It limits my mobility" is bullshit. Same goes for back protectors. There is no movement you can't do with one on.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

lorcar said:


> Just a follow up to my thread about the Level HalPipe gloves, and watching the skinny leather gloves posted recently.
> I feel most people would say: use it at the beginning, then dont when your level improve.
> But dont you think it's always safer to have it?


Answer to question in thread title: yes.
Answer to last question: yes.

I wear wrist guards under my gloves. They don't affect my riding in the slightest. Putting on the guards takes about 15-30 seconds per hand. Pulling on my gloves over the guards takes about 15-30 sec. longer per hand than it would take without the guards. Total investment of time, for both hands combined: 1 to 2 minutes.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I wear a dakine wrist guard on my left hand, which is my rear hand...it's the only one I continually have a problem with because I'm always putting it out to stop my falls. 

It's a little uncomfortable at first but I've been wearing it for a few years now and I don't ever realize I'm wearing it. 

Since I started wearing it I've only had one hard fall that tweaked my wrist but it would have been much worse had I not been wearing it.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

After a few years of riding, I still wear wrist guards. I don't find them uncomfortable and in the 1 in a 1,000,000 chance that I need them and don't have them.... It's always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

lorcar said:


> Just a follow up to my thread about the Level HalPipe gloves, and watching the skinny leather gloves posted recently.
> I feel most people would say: use it at the beginning, then dont when your level improve.
> But dont you think it's always safer to have it?


LOve my superpipe-pro...


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have thought about getting em, but i never have actually done it. Feel once on my wrist the first time i went snowboarding, and after that i learned how to fall, and i haven't hit my wrist since, but i still might get a pair of wrist gaurds


----------



## GSXRBry (Nov 8, 2010)

I didn't wear them when I started and I believe Im very lucky I didn't bust one of them. I still don't wear them but I did buy a pair for my girl when she started and I have _that_ feeling that I should wear them this season..so Im going to find them and stuff them in a pocket so I have them.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

twin89 said:


> i learned how to fall


PLEASE tell us all details


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Build up some muscle and you'll be less inclined to break all of your falls because they won't hurt as much.


lorcar said:


> PLEASE tell us all details


----------



## Faisk8r (Mar 10, 2009)

Its a catch 22 for wrist protection. I actually broke my wrist in two places Friday, when I had it casted yesterday the doc told me they will save your wrist, but most likely break the arm or fingers as the force is just as great and has to go somewhere else.(obviously I wasn't wearing any, nor have I in the last few years, but the more you know!)


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Faisk8r said:


> Its a catch 22 for wrist protection. I actually broke my wrist in two places Friday, when I had it casted yesterday the doc told me they will save your wrist, but most likely break the arm or fingers as the force is just as great and has to go somewhere else.(obviously I wasn't wearing any, nor have I in the last few years, but the more you know!)


Which why I like the biomex wrist protection. The guard takes most of the impact and doesn't transfer it to another part of the arm.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I do not wear wrist guards, but I have sure considered getting some on many an occasion. I might try to pick up some Level gloves in the off-season. I like the way they are made.


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

I recently spent a day learning to snowboard wearing Level Network gloves with their Biomex wrist protectors that are integrated into the glove. They were not uncomfortable (even when I had to pull the liner and wear them against my skin, as I found I could use a size larger glove) and saved my wrists bigtime! I took some pretty decent falls, and had nary an ache or pain in my wrists to show for it. I am now a firm believer in Level gloves with Biomex (make sure they have the wrist guards though, not all of their models do) and wholeheartedly recommend them to any and all persons wanting gloves with wrist protection, or wrist protection period. They were very comfortable, and have plenty of range of movement. 

If you don't want to have to wear a seperate wrist guard under your gloves, Level is where its at! 

Here is where I ordered mine from, and all the Level gloves they sell have the Biomex wrist protection built in. They even have ladies gloves too..

Protective Snowboarding Gloves: Buy now and avoid snowboarding injuries


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

_Do you wear wrist protection?_

yes.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

nope I dont wear anything protective, thats what luck is for.


----------



## Hellude (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes i use them and as a snowboard instructor i recommend everyone to do so.
A study in Sweden showed that out of a thousand days riding snowboarders will get injured three times (compared to one for skiers), 33% of these injuries are in the wrist area. 
This means that by wearing wrist protection you will remove a third of your injuries.

Here is the study:
http://umu.diva-portal.org/smash/get/diva2:277311/FULLTEXT01


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

Good find Hellude! And that, my friends, is why I will almost always be wearing wrist protection when snowboarding. Especially when we have such awesome products as Level gloves to choose from.

To my way of thinking, its always better to have it, and not need it... then to need it, and not have it.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes. Level Halfpipes with the bio-mex. I've used them 3 times so far and they have been great.


----------

